
Ask HN: Best way to move a large volume of data? - imagetic
Let&#x27;s just say 40TB of data arrives at your door on a big NAS and you have to move it to another storage array.<p>You&#x27;re stoked because you have a 10GbE network so bandwidth isn&#x27;t an issue at close to 1000mb&#x2F;s read &amp; write.<p>So how do you tackle it?<p>rsync?
torrent?
Some tool I&#x27;ve never heard of?
======
niftich
Recent discussion on this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12058253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12058253)

The consensus was rsync, then private torrents.

